# 2002 Audi A6 Quattro Avant



## thebizman (Jan 16, 2010)

Like the title says, I have a 2002 Audi A6 Quattro Avant which is AWD(?). Just bought it this week. The previous owner installed H&R Sport Springs and now the car drives like a boat. The roads here in VA Beach, VA are horrible and the car bounces up and down like crazy. He did give me a set of Koni Oranges for the front, which I plan on installing once I find the rears. I cannot find anything online. AWD shocks are different than FWD or RWD, right? Does anyone have a brand and price of the rears? Sorry for the long post, I just want to make sure I ask all the right questions. 

Oh and I dont have $1500 to spend on coilovers, so please dont suggest those. I am a family man with a budget.

Thanks in advance!
Josh B.


----------



## thebizman (Jan 16, 2010)

*ECS tuning customer support is awesome!*

Kyle helped me out by pointing me in the right direction.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/?utm_source=KKays&utm_content=link2cart&utm_medium=email

x2 Bilstein Rear Heavy Duty Shock Absorber 
x2 Rear Upper Shock Mount 

ONLY...
$397.32 lol


----------

